# Trixy's new life in photos...



## trixybunny (Nov 11, 2005)

I am going to attempt to put pictures on here ofmy new rabbit Trixy (boy). He just turned 2recently. I got him in August from my sister who had ababy. He is so much fun, but a lot of work.

This was him when I was trimming hisnails...he fell asleep!







This is him and his best friend...Bugs...he loves to take care of him and clean him...






I learned not to put him in his carrier so I could clean his cage...He chewed a hole straight through it!...






My pretty baby...






The Wabbitat...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 11, 2005)

Trixy is adorable. 

You are lucky he falls a sleep when you trim his nails. We have 4bunnies, two aren't too bad when we trim their nails,onefidgits alot and the baby we haven't even triedyet. she'll be a handfull.

Soooska


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 11, 2005)

What a beautiful baby, full of personality.

It looks like he's having a ball in his new home. 

Congratulations!

-Carolyn


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh he is so pretty... I am gonna venture a guess here and ask is he a rex?? He looks like he has that velvet fur


----------



## curlygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

So cute! I love his stuffed bunny friend.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 11, 2005)

What a beautiful little rex Trixy is!! Chewing through her carrier - way too smart for her own good.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 11, 2005)

LOL. I guess he thought it needed another entrance . Trixy is a very handsome looking boy

Jan


----------



## Lissa (Nov 11, 2005)

That is a GORGEOUS bunny! :love:


----------



## doodle (Nov 11, 2005)

What a pretty boy. :inlove: The pictures are so cute!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Nov 11, 2005)

*trixybunny wrote: *


>


As to quote the song, "Friday, I'm in love!" This is such a sweet picture, i guess he likes having a manicure!:love:


----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 11, 2005)

He is so cute and it seems he has quite thepersonality too!! I can tell that you are going to enjoy him a lot!!! Beckie


----------



## trixybunny (Nov 12, 2005)

He is having a lot of fun in his newhome. Trixy is a Rex bunny. He was supposed to be adwarf rabbit, but naturally the pet store lied to my sister when shegot him. I don't mind though because his personalityoutweighs his size. He is very friendly and sooo soft!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 12, 2005)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> LOL. I guess he thought it needed another entrance .


He chewed a hole in his carrier because he just wanted more air.


----------

